# Indian lake



## MagicMarker

fished Indian lake this morning trolled shadraps. Color didn't seem to matter 30-40 saugeyes only 5 keepers. Bunch of catfish Few crappies and white bass. Good day on water


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

MagicMarker said:


> fished Indian lake this morning trolled shadraps. Color didn't seem to matter 30-40 saugeyes only 5 keepers. Bunch of catfish Few crappies and white bass. Good day on water


I been slaying Saugeye gonna wait till Friday to post tho. Caught my PB crappie


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I meant slaying crappie can’t catch a Saugeye lol


----------



## saugmon

I only managed 3 keepers out 27 eyes yesterday.Tossed back several 15"s.Late start and my rider never showed up. Only 10 channelcats this time.. Not a single crappie this season so far. Water Temp: 75°.
Cottonwood has started.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

My grandpa and I have tried trolling with flicker shads a few times but could never catch more than a handful of fish, don’t know much about trolling though is there anything I should know to help?


----------



## OhioGregg

Fished Indian Thursday morning, for the first time out this year. Had about the same luck as most have been saying. Just a few keepers though, as far as Saugeyes go. Number of small ones. I suppose it bodes well for the future. Catfish came on strong later in morning. One white bass, and a new one for me, a large snail! Even had a real small snail on at one point. Strange. I trolled Flicker shads, different colors, and crawler harness. My brother used crawlers all morning. Both of us had equal success.


----------



## saugmon

Took sorting out 23 eyes for a limit this morning. Earlier jump this time but the quality didn't start til 8 a.m. when I slapped on Party perch. Within a minute,the 18.5" hit it,then the 17"and 16". A channelcat tore off entire tail section. Tenn shad was dinks and catfish heaven. Pink flash caught a few and busted the cherry on flashy charteuse. By 9:30 the channelcats started taking over and i called her quits. Did manage a fat 15" white bass that was still full of eggs.Approx 15 channelcats.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I got about as many as you Gary, but could only break the 15" mark on 4 of them. I lost what im confident was a fish ohio in the area you were pounding this morning. I thought i had my other line cleared and tried to swing it the other way. I'll be damned if i didnt hook the other line and couldnt quite net it. I pulled a bit hard to try and net and it flipped off. Lost a few others just out of net range that might of made 15". Brought home 3 nice crappie and a 10" perch. Best colors for me were chrome clown, my home made solid pink, and a pink lemonade flicker minnow in the propwash. Racy shad was good too. Catfish wouldnt leave my slumdog alone


----------



## Blue g-eyes

Was out this morning with two of my sons. Trolling flicker shads and caught 15. 5 keepers, one 17.5”. Saugeye were hitting on anything purple. Good day. Love the time with the kids.


----------



## saugmon

I had something big on which felt more like huge channelcat. Reeling it in and it snagged onto something and line snapped. Then not much later I had a double and they mysteriously crossed and didn't know it.Got the 1st in and 1 barb split the braid of the other rod and I could not get the 1 barb freed up as the eye was still fighting in my hand. Ended up cutting the line and pulled it in by hand.. Lost 22' of line on that rig.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Haven’t 


saugmon said:


> Took sorting out 23 eyes for a limit this morning. Earlier jump this time but the quality didn't start til 8 a.m. when I slapped on Party perch. Within a minute,the 18.5" hit it,then the 17"and 16". A channelcat tore off entire tail section. Tenn shad was dinks and catfish heaven. Pink flash caught a few and busted the cherry on flashy charteuse. By 9:30 the channelcats started taking over and i called her quits. Did manage a fat 15" white bass that was still full of eggs.Approx 15 channelcats.


 haven’t tried trolling them for saugeye yet but flashy chartreuse in flicker minnows ate my hottest trolling lure for Lake Erie walleye. After that any with green or chartreuse on them.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Flashy chartreuse has maybe been my best bait through four trips out. My solid pink rose is a close second. For any of you do it yourself'ers, I bought a pack of sharpie paint markers last year that had pink, orange, blue, chartreuse. And maybe purple. I painted a few of the flashy red and flashy pinks with the pink marker, leaving the head still clear. Then hitting it with clear coat afterwards. Those pink baits have put more keepers in my boat the last 2 years, and it ain't close


----------



## Redhunter1012

Got on water around 6:15 a.m. with my 7 year old boy and 12 year old nephew. Couldn't find a keeper the first hour. Hit a spot where we got nicer fish on Sunday. Game on. From 7:30-9:30 we boated 9 keepers, two being 17.5" and 18.5". Went through about 30-40 eyes there. It kinda died so we motored back to our first spot and hit three more keeper eyes a two crappie. My nephew landed a 26.5" Channel Cat. We brought him and five other decent cats home. Caught probably 15 cats total. Lots of hooks to replace. Chrome clown, slick chatreuse, and pink lemonade did all the damage at the first area we hit them. The last few all came on purple cougar


----------



## Redhunter1012




----------



## arlee13

Nice catch redhunter, looks like your son and nephew had a great time. Glad to hear the Saugeye are still biting.


----------



## RMK

Great job to you and the boys red! Thanks for the report and pictures. After this weekend my free time to fish will be focused over that way for a while.


----------



## saugmon

I got in a couple 3 hrs last evening. It went from no wind to hot/sweaty unbearable at 4 p.m. By 6 p.m. there were white caps and 2 footers rolling out of the northwest. 2 keeper eyes out of a dozen.Once the waves kicked up,the 14 3/4"s started hitting. 17" and 19.5" were tops. 15+ channelcats. Tons of cottonwood and weeds. Water Temp: 84°

1st cold front of the summer has rolled in.Will post back after sunday's resorts.


----------



## onwisc

saugmon said:


> I got in a couple 3 hrs last evening. It went from no wind to hot/sweaty unbearable at 4 p.m. By 6 p.m. there were white caps and 2 footers rolling out of the northwest. 2 keeper eyes out of a dozen.Once the waves kicked up,the 14 3/4"s started hitting. 17" and 19.5" were tops. 15+ channelcats. Tons of cottonwood and weeds. Water Temp: 84°
> 
> 1st cold front of the summer has rolled in.Will post back after sunday's resorts.


Fished west side of Indian today from 4:30pm-6:30 pm---with bass minnows-no bites whatsoever!


----------



## Bohanan66

Trolled the open water from 6-10 this morning. Only two cats and a short eye for the effort. Strong wind and chilling temps may be the cause. Not many boats out and no nets seen in the water.


----------



## BrettSass844

Trolled and trolled over the last 2.5 days. Cats and more cats. Me and my boys got tired of them, headed home a day early. Few keeper eyes and a nice jumbo perch was it.
Mayfly action everywhere. That combined with the falling water temps over the last few days seems to have them in a funk.


----------



## BrettSass844

would be interested in hearing from some Indian Lake verterns how the mayfly hatch effects the fishing. 
Not sure how much impact that played considering the drop in water temps. I know we threw everything at them. And most of it were proven methods of landing keeper fish.


----------



## Redhunter1012

It sucks for a few days, but i usually still get fish. Iirc, we got on water by 5 a.m. and fishing was good til sunrise


----------



## saugmon

I went out on my buddy's pontoon wednesday evening. We tossed back a 15" off the getgo and then hit some decent eyes. 4 keepers between 16.5"-18" and a couple of them were very thick. The shortestest was actually the heaviest.Tossed back a half dozen channelcats.If we were in my boat,I would have pounded out those waypoints.

Water's stained good at 1' less clarity.Still lots of weed and cottonwood.


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> I went out on my buddy's pontoon wednesday evening. We tossed back a 15" off the getgo and then hit some decent eyes. 4 keepers between 16.5"-18" and a couple of them were very thick. The shortestest was actually the heaviest.Tossed back a half dozen channelcats.If we were in my boat,I would have pounded out those waypoints.
> 
> Water's stained good at 1' less clarity.Still lots of weed and cottonwood.


Thats the key, that i didnt mention. When you find them, pound that exact spot. Last friday we turned tight circles on our spot for 2.5 hours and hammered 9 nice keepers before the sun came out and waves quit. Then we motored to another spot and hammered three more and two crappie in about twenty minutes before leaving. 

Im watching the weather for tomorrow morning. Im guessing i should be out there by 6 a.m.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Getting ready to leave home
Solo trip. Should be on water by 6


----------



## saugmon

I;ll be on by 5:45 out by blackhawk-barring any suprise tournament.If so,then chippewa it;'ll be.
Good Luck!


----------



## saugmon

Finished with 6 keepers out of 17 eyes and zilch over 17". Started same spot with only a small keeper or 2. Channelcats went nuts but then stopped later on. 8:30 was pretty much dead so I Trolled to one of last year's hot spots and got the final 4 along with the 16"s and 17". Pretty much anything I slapped on them got hits.Outbreak took the 2 larger ones.Circus clown took the smaller of the keepers. Flashy clown may have gotten 1 keeper. Hit a string of 3 straight 14"ers. Not many boats out there. When the wind kicked up is when the bite was on.Mostly out of the east too but out of the northeast when most of the action occurred. Another channelcat tore off the tail treble along with the eye screw. Not a single snag!!!

Country fisher was out there in the tan fiberglass I/0 that had 2 guys and 1 wearing orange.He was near me towards the last hr until 11 a.m.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Same numbers i had
Except i butchered two net jobs and left with 5. No color any better than the other. Got an 18"er and for 15-16". Biggest came on purple cougar. Two keepers on slick chartreuse


----------



## Christopher Micco

MagicMarker said:


> fished Indian lake this morning trolled shadraps. Color didn't seem to matter 30-40 saugeyes only 5 keepers. Bunch of catfish Few crappies and white bass. Good day on water


Going fishing next weekend with family for first time out on indian lake in pontoon want to try and catch some sawgeye any places you can recamend to go and what to use?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Christopher Micco said:


> Going fishing next weekend with family for first time out on indian lake in pontoon want to try and catch some sawgeye any places you can recamend to go and what to use?


all i have to say is Good luck with this summer heat lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> all i have to say is Good luck with this summer heat lol


The problem latelt is lack of heat.... for the saugeyes...
Crazy but true....


----------



## James lucius

Saugeyefisher is abusutley right saugeye my bread and butter species but with all the changes in the temperature, wind, and pressure has slow the bite if were hot with little change they would be way more active especially at night. I still get them just not like I can in the heat and of course nothing like the fall. HOPEFULLY August will be warm good luck and as always FISH On !!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Gonna give it a try at Indian tomorrow. My nephew and I are taking our 7 year old boys out trolling. If cranks aren't working, we'll switch to some erie deeries with half a worm and slow down our speed a bit. Has worked in the past for me


----------



## buickfan70

So fall is a good time to fish for saugeye? Can you catch them from the bank in fall better than summer?


----------



## James lucius

You can catch them from shore year round when it gets to cold I put the boat up and catch loads of eyes from shore. Any saugeye guy will tell you we all we look forward to the fall and spring but the fall is a great time of year to catch saugeye from shore. Good luck and FISH On !!


----------



## Gillion

Redhunter1012 said:


> Gonna give it a try at Indian tomorrow. My nephew and I are taking our 7 year old boys out trolling. If cranks aren't working, we'll switch to some erie deeries with half a worm and slow down our speed a bit. Has worked in the past for me


Any luck?


----------



## Redhunter1012

Gillion said:


> Any luck?


Didnt go. Got home from work at 11pm last night to a sick 3 year old daughter. We didnt get to bed til 5:30 this morning.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Well I really have never had success for saugeye from shore. Pointing at indian lake. my pb is a 20 incher and I don’t think i’ve ever caught more than 3 saugeye total in one sitting. Strictly fromshore. I use everything in my box, i’ll try minnows on bottom sometimes too. This year i don’t think i’ve caught a single keeper eye. I’m mainly a crappie guy and bass. But saugeye are a wild card for me. But i’ve never really tried too many different spots. Mainly around Russels point but barely any luck. I think the spot i fish doesn’t fit saugeyes preference


----------



## Christopher Micco

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Well I really have never had success for saugeye from shore. Pointing at indian lake. my pb is a 20 incher and I don’t think i’ve ever caught more than 3 saugeye total in one sitting. Strictly fromshore. I use everything in my box, i’ll try minnows on bottom sometimes too. This year i don’t think i’ve caught a single keeper eye. I’m mainly a crappie guy and bass. But saugeye are a wild card for me. But i’ve never really tried too many different spots. Mainly around Russels point but barely any luck. I think the spot i fish doesn’t fit saugeyes preference


going out on lake tomorrow on pontoon any spots u know of we can just have some fun catching anything fun for kids?


----------



## SICKOFIT

James lucius said:


> You can catch them from shore year round when it gets to cold I put the boat up and catch loads of eyes from shore. Any saugeye guy will tell you we all we look forward to the fall and spring but the fall is a great time of year to catch saugeye from shore. Good luck and FISH On !!


I am heading up to Indian on Thursday for the first time while my wife get the kitchen remodeled. Looking for info on areas that I can fish from shore. I know that there is a lot of info on past Indian threads but I can't figure out how to use the search function.Thanks for any help


----------



## dcool

SICKOFIT said:


> I am heading up to Indian on Thursday for the first time while my wife get the kitchen remodeled. Looking for info on areas that I can fish from shore. I know that there is a lot of info on past Indian threads but I can't figure out how to use the search function.Thanks for any help


Probably the most popular place to bank fish is the south side at Lakeview, but there are a lot of places if you want to take the time and drive around the lake. Moundwood, Blackhawk, Oldfield Beach area, Long Island. Stop and check at the Pro Bass shop and they will let you know where the fishing has been good. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## polebender

SICKOFIT said:


> I am heading up to Indian on Thursday for the first time while my wife get the kitchen remodeled. Looking for info on areas that I can fish from shore. I know that there is a lot of info on past Indian threads but I can't figure out how to use the search function.Thanks for any help


The canal at Moundwood is a pretty popular place. Also around Long Island.


----------



## SICKOFIT

dcool said:


> Probably the most popular place to bank fish is the south side at Lakeview, but there are a lot of places if you want to take the time and drive around the lake. Moundwood, Blackhawk, Oldfield Beach area, Long Island. Stop and check at the Pro Bass shop and they will let you know where the fishing has been good. Have fun and good luck.


Thank you very much for the info. I will stop at Pro Bass and check it out


----------



## SICKOFIT

polebender said:


> The canal at Moundwood is a pretty popular place. Also around Long Island.


Thank you very much for the info.


----------

